# Members you decide who get s a vet tag!!



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok crew we re going to be having a nomination thread followed by a vote thread!

 Initially we are going to award 1 vet title per 100 members on the site. These vets are basically 1%ers! As te site grows and starts to grow faster we will up the number of members per vet ratio,  something likre 250 members to 1 vet etc etc!  It is going to be an earned title and your own fellow members will be the ones electing you! I know I sound like  broken record! but when I say members run SI I mean it!

Mods, Admins and sponsors are not eligible to become vets!  Sorry, no exceptions

criteria-

 You should elect a vet member based on some of the criteria below

Active on the board

Participation in threads

Knowledge of steroids and or growth hormone  ( don't take this to the extreme)

All around decent guy or gal!  these ppl will be guiding newbies mainly and they have to have a good attitude

 There are some other things to consider, why don't you yourself decide a few and go on that yourself 

+++++  Nominate 1 vet  per member!!  I know it is tough I can think of 10+ who deserve the vet tag around here but you have to narrow it down to 1 person!

 After much thought I am nominating Pikiki for SI site veteran title!

 First off he is a real vet, a combat vet!

 Futhermore he is very active on the site, always in a great mood! What he does not know about AAS etc he quickly researches and finds!  and he promised to stop doing the copy and paste thing  lol  J/K   sometimes the copy and paste is ok ( rarely but sometimes)

 he is fiercely loyal to SI!!

 These are just a few of th4e reason, I could go ona nd bore you all to death but I will leave it at that!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

I am going to toss the ball to a member to decide if reps on this site are allowed to be nominated and elected as vets.. hmmm  which guy to pick to decide this?"  Keep in mind there are only reps for one brand here on this site as per their sigs! They are not real reps that get a cut or free gear!  so plz keep that in mind!

 The guy deciding will be......yaya

 Just picke done out of the hat basically

So yaya you decide if reps are eligible for vet tags or not!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I am going to toss the ball to a member to decide if reps on this site are allowed to be nominated and elected as vets.. hmmm  which guy to pick to decide this?"  Keep in mind there are only reps for one brand here on this site as per their sigs! They are not real reps that get a cut or free gear!  so plz keep that in mind!
> 
> The guy deciding will be......yaya
> 
> ...


If they actually receive nothing to rep then I don't think there is a conflict of interest. That would make it more of a community service. 

Tho I do have to say, I find it hard to believe a rep paying full price for gear.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 24, 2012)

I go with....Dark is hard to put just one name cause many others should get the vet tag.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 24, 2012)

yes, reps should be eligible for vet tags. Like you said its not like they get a cut or free gear


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you yaya, that issue should be considered over and done with now plz guys! these reps can indeed be elected, does not mean they will be elected but they have the same privlidges as the rest of the members!




yaya said:


> yes, reps should be eligible for vet tags. Like you said its not like they get a cut or free gear


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

Bullseye Forever for my vote.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 24, 2012)

Since reps can be nominated then Cobra.

If that's not possible like was stated in another thread then bullseye.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

Work with me here a little  colt!  you know Cobra does not qualify,   Does cobra even need a vet tag to show ppl that he knows what he is talking about?  not at all and we all know he knows his shit and he is helpful!  but he is a real rep 

 It's not that reps qualify, it is just that a certain brands reps qualify if that makes sense, as if Mike arnold showed up here and was nominated he does not qualify since he is a standard rep, he is an actual; part o0f the organization

 cvl reps that post here are not standard reps in that sense or so is my understanding. Meaning they simply have a labs name in their sig to show support for said lab and friend.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 24, 2012)

Hockey since he is my hero


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent choices so far!! kep them coming guys!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 24, 2012)

Pikiki!! As stated for the same reasons that EZ posted earlier.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2012)

yaya said:


> yes, reps should be eligible for vet tags. Like you said its not like they get a cut or free gear



Yes they do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2012)

Has to be Pikiki... better be actually... :tren:


----------



## HH (Jun 24, 2012)

Like i said before, lots of good bros here that deserve to be vets,but my vote goes to *Pikki*


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

Let me share a little something with you guys, when the site went down yesterday I swear to god I thought Pikiki was going to have a melt down!!

 With the exception of possibly POB and Admin I don't believe we have a more loyal member here!

 remember two vet titles go out during this vote and nomination and another vet tag in another 16 or so members!!

 So we will in essence have 3 vets if we hit 300 before this vote process ends!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Let me share a little something with you guys, when the site went down yesterday I swear to god I thought Pikiki was going to have a melt down!!
> 
> With the exception of possibly POB and Admin I don't believe we have a more loyal member here!
> 
> ...



He's a smart and quiet guy but at the same time will tell truth to power. I love him in a completely hetero manner.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2012)

Dark, bullseye, colt.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Dark, bullseye, colt.




 Big h , please limit yourself to one selection for the nominating process.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn you.   Bullseye


----------



## Georgia (Jun 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's a smart and quiet guy but at the same time will tell truth to power. I love him in a completely homo manner.



Nothing wrong with that. I feel the same way.

I vote for Pikiki


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 24, 2012)

Bullseye (dark will get my vote in 16)


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, I lost like 20 posts since it went down. Bummer.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Admin was going to try to restore the site closer so that so many posts are not lost but do you guys really want the site down for another day while that happens?  

 For those that do not know who I refer to when I say Admin  he is the admin/ owner of this site.

 Admin and DADAWG  are like part of the original 4 horseman of the anabolic boards!  they have been around since day 1


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 25, 2012)

lets keep in mind that a vet is somebody with experience, who has done multiple cycles and knows the game, and has been in it a while.  

my vote is for bullseye


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

I was getting the shakes from withdrawel. It's fine like this lol.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 25, 2012)

i am still reading up on some members before i give my vote.. lots of talent to choose from


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

In my eyes a vet is one who knows his shit. He also has to be on the board enough to answer questions. I dont feel that they necessarily have to be a the nicest guy ever either. Some people need tuff love and a nice guy will get walked all over. Being a mod is not the same as being a vet. There should be no limits on vets wether your promoting a lab or not. A vet is a vet is a vet no matter what gear they use or where they get it. This decision is not based upon labs or gear...it is based upon knowledge hence the term veteran. Lets not try to re-write the definition of a veteran. Based on this and since I am not allowed to be voted for...Im going to go ahead and vote for get some. We def have our differences but we will work them out and he is a smart guy in many aspects....one of the smartest Ive seen on this site....so I vote for 

GET SOME

ps...if your reading this get some...you need to be more active


----------



## Jada (Jun 25, 2012)

Cobra Sup brother! Ur reasons on what u said a vet is makes alot of sense. I have about 3 members in my head but I can only pick 1 I would go with Dark.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr Cobra you yourself said " he has to be on the board enough to answer questions"

 Mr Get some is a vet all the way! but does he fit the criteria you yourself set forth?   Just sayin  you know the old man likes to play devils advocate. With that said, if he was more active here he would also have my vote

 as far as the vet being an agreeable gent o sorts, I know a lot of vets who are true blue asshole son other sites and they run off the newbs!!!  I value 1 newb more than 10 of some of these vets on the other boards that flame them and put them down!  The newbie is the life blood of any board!!  they are the most important members since they truly need our help and guidance. If we run the newbies off we are left with a bunch of vets posting nonsense and then you have 10 or less new posts per day! ane the board is considered a dead zone.  The newbie supports his home board!  supports thr sponsors on his home board and if you treat a newbie right he will grow into an honorable vet that will pass on what you have taught him to others years later!



Cobra Strike said:


> In my eyes a vet is one who knows his shit. He also has to be on the board enough to answer questions. I dont feel that they necessarily have to be a the nicest guy ever either. Some people need tuff love and a nice guy will get walked all over. Being a mod is not the same as being a vet. There should be no limits on vets wether your promoting a lab or not. A vet is a vet is a vet no matter what gear they use or where they get it. This decision is not based upon labs or gear...it is based upon knowledge hence the term veteran. Lets not try to re-write the definition of a veteran. Based on this and since I am not allowed to be voted for...Im going to go ahead and vote for get some. We def have our differences but we will work them out and he is a smart guy in many aspects....one of the smartest Ive seen on this site....so I vote for
> 
> GET SOME
> 
> ps...if your reading this get some...you need to be more active


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 25, 2012)

I vote for Pikiki!!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 25, 2012)

My vote goes to Darkside.  On the board a lot, willing to give advice, and has a lot of cycling experience.


----------



## CIII (Jun 25, 2012)

I vote for Pikiki!!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

I have much trust and confidence in our members to elect vets based on their own criteria, my initial post was suggestions. You elect your vets based on things that matter to you not pre set definitions from other boards. If we try to be like the other boards we will just be small board #267 out there

 help prove me right that regular members can in fact make the important decisions and run their own home board! A mod on another board I frequent apparently  caught wind of what we are trying to do here, he basically laughed at me and told me the avg member isn't capable of running his own life let alone a board, that old school thinking is what is causing all of the revolt and disgust in boards from members all around the boards!

 They think running a board is rocket science that only they are qualified to do in their greatness   I scoff at them and tell them to check back with me in a year. If I am wrong then maybe the time will come for me to retire from the boards in general, If I am right though we are going to change things from this little ole board!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 25, 2012)

Zeek I'm going to start calling you Che


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 25, 2012)

Dark or Pik. Tough call...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree zeek. Newbs are important to every board...but not every newb is important. Alot of newbs are not willing to learn or accept help and like to talk trash, those newbs are not needed. I think what we are selecting here is a steroidinsight veteran, not a true veteran. Zeek you would be a definition of veteran. Correct me if Im wrong but there is only one definition of veteran...a person who has had long service or experience in a particular occupation or field or skill set. That is a true veteran. Not a guy that kisses newbs asses...excuse my choice of words there but that is how it is coming across to me. 

Guys like user@204, Rj aka Rj 90210, Det-oak, cashout....these are examples of veterans in this community...they are not part of this board however, they are veterans with or without a title. Get some is the closest I have seen on this board as far as a knowledge base goes in comparison to these guys. The other ones I can think of are already mods or admins.


----------



## Azog (Jun 25, 2012)

Cobra Strike


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Zeek I'm going to start calling you Che



 lol I know I'm old but what the heck does that mean?



Cobra Strike said:


> I agree zeek. Newbs are important to every board...but not every newb is important. Alot of newbs are not willing to learn or accept help and like to talk trash, those newbs are not needed. I think what we are selecting here is a steroidinsight veteran, not a true veteran. Zeek you would be a definition of veteran. Correct me if Im wrong but there is only one definition of veteran...a person who has had long service or experience in a particular occupation or field or skill set. That is a true veteran. Not a guy that kisses newbs asses...excuse my choice of words there but that is how it is coming across to me.
> 
> Guys like user@204, Rj aka Rj 90210, Det-oak, cashout....these are examples of veterans in this community...they are not part of this board however, they are veterans with or without a title. Get some is the closest I have seen on this board as far as a knowledge base goes in comparison to these guys. The other ones I can think of are already mods or admins.



 Kissing their ass, No way, it is unwise to mistake kindness for weakness. they do require special attention and guidance though, these are the guys who can really hurt themselves with the things we take.  Bitch tit is no joke and just the most common thing that can happen to an uneducated user. Anyway this thread is getting way off topic.  The one to decide who or what  a vet is is the guy nominating/voting! Let us not push our views on  anyone else.



Azog said:


> Cobra Strike



 Agree with your choice, he does not qualify though, I would have made him a mod a long time ago had he qualified for either spot.  Pick another if you want your nomination to count Azog!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 25, 2012)

Pikki is my vote


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok hurt I know who Che is now and I would be honored to be anything like that man , ty sir


----------



## Hurt (Jun 25, 2012)

I nominate Cashout.  Now somebody get him over here.


----------



## nerouse (Jun 25, 2012)

My vote is for Pikiki...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is just a nomination thread right? Not the actual vote? So no need to nominate the same people that have been nominated 17 times already if I'm not mistaken lol


----------



## gfunky (Jun 25, 2012)

I truly believe a VET should have at a minimum 3-4 good cycles under his/her belt.  My vote is going for Dark, he has given me some good advice and pulled me over here.


----------



## grumppy (Jun 25, 2012)

I vote for Pikiki!!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 25, 2012)

Dark & Pikiki


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Nominations end tonight at 8pm est so  hurry and get them in!!  afterwards I will put a list with all of the nominees that qualify together and we will have the actual vote!!

 It seems fairly obvious so far who 2 of the 3 vets are going to be, we are just going to go for 3 since we are almost to 300 right now!  Who will the 3rd vet be??? 


 vets will get their own color/ title as well as special privlidges since being voted into thew 1%ers by your own guys is the highest honor possible on this website. What will those be, I am not sure since I have to run them by Admin and the mod team first but i was considering something along the lines of a private forum for just vets and mods to discuss board issues etc together since they are not just vets but the elected elite of this board. We will see but I want them to have more than just a standard vet title since that title here will count for so much more than that 

 Keep in mind the vet title can be pulled away from a member also! if that member is found to be abusing the tag or things along those lines.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 25, 2012)

how will the poll be? since there is 3 vets, will everyone get 3 votes or what?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to change the subject but does anyone else want to make out with cobra from his post. Or is it just me?


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 25, 2012)

Speaking of Cashout, why is he not over here yet? That would be a good guy to have around here. I'm confused why nobody has brought him over yet. Somebody should shoot him an email whoevers got his email addy


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I'm sorry to change the subject but does anyone else want to make out with cobra from his post. Or is it just me?



 Actually when he started talking about kissing newb ass I  thought about sending him on a vacation 

 I wouldn't stir that pot too much Big H


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> how will the poll be? since there is 3 vets, will everyone get 3 votes or what?



 Sounds like a good plan Dark!  instead of everyone just voting for 1 guy and then picking the top 3, giving the members the right to pick 3 seems like the most fair approach!


----------



## JOMO (Jun 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Sounds like a good plan Dark!  instead of everyone just voting for 1 guy and then picking the top 3, giving the members the right to pick 3 seems like the most fair approach!



Then my other votes goes to DarkSide!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 25, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Then my other votes goes to DarkSide!



Appreciate that bro, but this isn't the voting.  the voting poll will be up later tonight so stay tuned.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Eventually all of the guys that truly deserve the vet tag will have it! and  if I can kiss a little newbie ass along the way, all the better!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 25, 2012)

When does the poll go up? Am I allowed to vote or is 37min to short of a membership? lol


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> When does the poll go up? Am I allowed to vote or is 37min to short of a membership? lol



 You look like a member to me Andro , I say you are gtg  nominate and later vote when that thread goes up


----------



## JOMO (Jun 25, 2012)

Is there a way for one of the admins/mods to put in my votes for me. Its going to be 1am my time when the post goes up, I will be dead asleep.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> You look like a member to me Andro , I say you are gtg  nominate and later vote when that thread goes up



Ok good i feel like one too mostly. lol

I think my choice(s) have already been nominated


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Actually when he started talking about kissing newb ass I  thought about sending him on a vacation
> 
> I wouldn't stir that pot too much Big H




I'm just keeping it real like always bro...not trying to piss anyone off but i also refuse to conform to others ideas and opinions....when I see something fishy you can garantee I'm gonna say something.....with that being said ez I mean no disrespect...just being myself bro! You know I got love for ya!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I'm sorry to change the su bject but does anyone else want to make out with cobra from his post. Or is it just me?



Haha even the way I type is sexy! You can have all the kisses you want my big hermy!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I'm just keeping it real like always bro...not trying to piss anyone off but i also refuse to conform to others ideas and opinions....when I see something fishy you can garantee I'm gonna say something.....with that being said ez I mean no disrespect...just being myself bro! You know I got love for ya!



 that is ok but when you take it further and talk some nonsense about kissing newbs asses it crosses some lines for me and you know you and i are friends. What you may not know is just how many hoops I have had to jump through to help you and i don't tell you about it because it is just what I do for good guys who i feel deserve chances etc  with that said if i had to take heat or put my neck on the line for someone I am inclined to take less shit from them than I would from randon newb227  who doesn't know any better.

 And what exactly do you mean by fishy? me putting it out in the open for the members to elect their vets as they see fit? I could just as easily have picked the vets myself and that would have been the end of it but I really am trying to give you guys something different than the same old shit out there.

 Fishy? as in an alterior motive or something along those lines?  I need clarification on that one


----------



## grind4it (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn! That's some wise shit right there. Real deal, Sun Tzu.



Zeek said:


> The newbie is the life blood of any board!!  they are the most important members since they truly need our help and guidance. If we run the newbies off we are left with a bunch of vets posting nonsense and then you have 10 or less new posts per day! ane the board is considered a dead zone.  The newbie supports his home board!  supports thr sponsors on his home board and if you treat a newbie right he will grow into an honorable vet that will pass on what you have taught him to others years later!



Screw it; I nominate grind4it  because if he admits to porking fat girls, you know the brother don't lie.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> that is ok but when you take it further and talk some nonsense about kissing newbs asses it crosses some lines for me and you know you and i are friends. What you may not know is just how many hoops I have had to jump through to help you and i don't tell you about it because it is just what I do for good guys who i feel deserve chances etc  with that said if i had to take heat or put my neck on the line for someone I am inclined to take less shit from them than I would from randon newb227  who doesn't know any better.
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by fishy? me putting it out in the open for the members to elect their vets as they see fit? I could just as easily have picked the vets myself and that would have been the end of it but I really am trying to give you guys something different than the same old shit out there.
> 
> Fishy? as in an alterior motive or something along those lines?  I need clarification on that one



Well said and good points bro...you are very appreciated by me and many other members for many reasons.

By fishy I am stating broad things like someone giving someone else advice that i feel is in accurate....or someone who is hypocritical...Ect...nothing really about what's going on in this thread or about you ez.

The only issue I have with this thread is the definition of a vet...no big deal...its just not something I can get behind when i feel that we are not really nominating real vets...its just my opinion and I'm entitled to that...I voted for who I thought was the best vet canidate based on the definition of a veteran....I will/am supporting this board anyway I can and I love everyone here...I am enjoying watching who people are voting for and i plan to participate in the election. Lots of respect for si


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

Grind you can fix fat on a woman!!  Give me a 250 lb woman with a really pretty face and I will take her to the gym and in 6 months i will present yo you a gorgeous knock out of a babe!!  Fat can be fixed but ugly there is nothing that can be done about it...


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

all good cobra, sorry if I  seemed to come down hard on you, if you see a vet giving bad advice call em on it!  i think the guys that get elected even if they are not the most experienced will be smart enough to check something out. Maybe the mistake is mine in just putting a vet tag out there, perhaps it should be 1%er elite or something along those lines, I don't know really. This members running a board thing is new to me and I'm trying to write the book as i go and I have fucked up a few times already and I am sure I will fuck up a few more times as we go. I really need you guys to help and work with me and especially guys like you.  Rant off sorry board 




Cobra Strike said:


> Well said and good points bro...you are very appreciated by me and many other members for many reasons.
> 
> By fishy I am stating broad things like someone giving someone else advice that i feel is in accurate....or someone who is hypocritical...Ect...nothing really about what's going on in this thread or about you ez.
> 
> The only issue I have with this thread is the definition of a vet...no big deal...its just not something I can get behind when i feel that we are not really nominating real vets...its just my opinion and I'm entitled to that...I voted for who I thought was the best vet canidate based on the definition of a veteran....I will/am supporting this board anyway I can and I love everyone here...I am enjoying watching who people are voting for and i plan to participate in the election. Lots of respect for si


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 25, 2012)

don't worry EZ....Cobra likes it when guys are.....Hard on him!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

Bahaha yes dark I do love that!

Your doin a fine job ez...the way your running the board is like no other...my dumbass is just over opinionated....I do like the 1%er elite though


----------



## Zeek (Jun 25, 2012)

I been getting smacked down from some old friends, mods and vets alike on both pro muscle and AR about what I am trying to do here. I was  on a conference call with two of them yesterday and they basically turned me into a joke  for what we are trying to do here. We were talking about going to Costa rica in Jan of 2013 and they even said maybe I should ask the members of the little board before I go  and i replied perhaps you should edit a few hundred more threads this week while you are at it , it got ugly between 3 very old friends so yeah I'm just a sensitive old bitch the last two days


----------



## JOMO (Jun 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I been getting smacked down from some old friends, mods and vets alike on both pro muscle and AR about what I am trying to do here. I was  on a conference call with two of them yesterday and they basically turned me into a joke  for what we are trying to do here. We were talking about going to Costa rica in Jan of 2013 and they even said maybe I should ask the members of the little board before I go  and i replied perhaps you should edit a few hundred more threads this week while you are at it , it got ugly between 3 very old friends so yeah I'm just a sensitive old bitch the last two days



Sorry that your bumping heads with some old friends. But we all do appreciate what you are doing and how this board is being ran! And in time this "little board" will become grand like no other!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2012)

Reality cobra is titles don't mean shit... You and I both know it... If you don't have vet under your name does that make your advices not valid? Of course not.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 25, 2012)

Man, this is a tough call!  Gotta go with my brother Dark on this one...  Pikiki is a fantastic brother, and much respect.  But Dark and I have had some good convos and it's clear he knows his stuff!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Reality cobra is titles don't mean shit... You and I both know it... If you don't have vet under your name does that make your advices not valid? Of course not.



Of course brotha...but if we are gonna have titles then may as well make them accurate right? That would be like me calling ventricular tachycardia ventricular fibrillation and expect the veteran medics to allow it..


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 26, 2012)

Or me calling my love for cobra straight when it's clearly gay.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Of course brotha...but if we are gonna have titles then may as well make them accurate right? That would be like me calling ventricular tachycardia ventricular fibrillation and expect the veteran medics to allow it..



Totally understand where you're coming from. That's why initially I wanted to see some of the guys that are vets get bumped... Why wait. A vet is a vet!

Zeek is sorta reinventing how a board is run though. So why not redefine what a vet is.

To be totally honest sometimes I see Zeek say hey let's try this and I shake my head... But he hasn't steered us wrong so far. Plus he been around wwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy longer than me. That brother gets the benefit of the doubt with me.

Guess we'll see what happens... Hell if we wind up with a bunch of fuckin tards for vets they'll get the hammer!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 26, 2012)

Great nominations, I'll set up the voting thread in a bit and let is run 3 days so everyone can get a chance to see it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Totally understand where you're coming from. That's why initially I wanted to see some of the guys that are vets get bumped... Why wait. A vet is a vet!
> 
> Zeek is sorta reinventing how a board is run though. So why not redefine what a vet is.
> 
> ...



bahahaha that is some funny as shit pob....your a good bro!!!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Totally understand where you're coming from. That's why initially I wanted to see some of the guys that are vets get bumped... Why wait. A vet is a vet!
> 
> Zeek is sorta reinventing how a board is run though. So why not redefine what a vet is.
> 
> ...



You can count on that!


----------

